# Any black bf attys



## E.T. (27/12/16)

I need a black bf atty to match my reo. Do any vendors have stock


----------



## acorn (27/12/16)

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/velocity-v2-rda-tobeco-rubber-black/

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

